# Online Marriage Counseling??



## emily93 (May 3, 2011)

I'm considering separation/divorce, but would like to give it one more try in counseling. Only issue is I live in NYC where everything is as expensive as you can imagine. Like most people, money is extremely tight right now. When I search for marriage counselors, they're all around $400/session. I'm trying hard to put my marriage first, but we really truthfully cannot afford that. I see ads on here for online counseling. Has anyone tried that? Or known anyone that has?

Or by chance does anyone know a low-cost (less than $400) marriage counselor in NY?


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

Emily, Do you have health insurance? If so, you should be able to get an in network provider and only pay a copay. Unfortunately, you both need work. You need healing and, well, he needs a lot of molding. I'm not sure the online thing wouldn't help much as he doesn't sound like he is very aggressive in tackling things. You guys do need someone to hold him accountable. If not, I fear you will not get what you need out of it.


----------



## emily93 (May 3, 2011)

I do, but for counseling I have to reach the deductible ($4,000) and then 30% copay. I'm still looking around.


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

Hmm. That is strange. I went (out of network), therefore, we had to meet the deductible and then 50%. But, (in network) just a 30 dollar copay. Of course, I've heard horror stories about in network therapist so......


----------

